# The Smkon Revenant



## Stosta (26/10/16)

Okay, so apart from the blatant abuse of the movie, this thing looks pretty interesting. A postless design has always been a bit of a mystery to me, but this one looks quite easy. I do however imagine it would be irritating to "open and close" the base when I'm dry-firing etc.

But it does look pretty sweet...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

